# apple vinegar?



## mixmix (May 12, 2010)

I have some apple wine going, and on one racking I had 3 extra liters that wouldnt fit into the demi johns, and had no vessel smalll enough for them... So I racked it into a 5 litre demi john, with a huge air gap.
It now smells almost like spirits, and I was wondering could it be vinegar? or some sort of apple cherry? or to be chucked? I understand without being able to smell it, its hard to tell.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2010)

Could be oxidized. Did it change color? Did you "taste" it? 3 liters is nothing to really worry about so I would dump it before it really gets oxidized,


----------



## mixmix (May 19, 2010)

actually I'm not atall worried about it because I'm sure its gone off in one way or another, I was just wondering if I could use it as vinegar.


----------

